# Facebook: Το φακέλωμα του αιώνα



## nickel (May 12, 2008)

Αν σας έχω δώσει την εντύπωση ότι για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους αντιπαθώ το facebook, δεν κάνετε λάθος. Οπότε ανενδοίαστα αντιγράφω άρθρο που πήρα στο ηλεταχυδρομικό κουτί μου και, σύμφωνα με το μήνυμα, δημοσιεύτηκε στον _Ελεύθερο τύπο_ την 1η Μαρτίου, με υπογραφή Κώστας Γιαννακίδης:

*Έρευνα...
...που πραγματοποιήθηκε σε αμερικανικά πανεπιστήμια έδειξε πως το facebook είναι το δεύτερο πιο σημαντικό πράγμα στον κόσμο, μαζί με το σεξ και την μπίρα. Πρώτο είναι το ipod. Κάθε μέρα 200.000 άνθρωποι δημιουργούν σελίδα στην υπηρεσία. Κάθε χρήστης «ανεβάζει» κατά μέσο όρο 44 φωτογραφίες συνδεδεμένες με το προφίλ του. Το facebook είναι ο έκτος δημοφιλέστερος δικτυακός τόπος στο Internet. Χώρες με τους περισσότερους χρήστες: ΗΠΑ, Καναδάς, Βρετανία, Αυστραλία, Τουρκία.*​
Στο facebook έχω μόλις 30 φίλους. Αυτό δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κακό, αρκεί να πιστεύεις πως διαθέτεις περισσότερους στην πραγματική ζωή. Η καλή υπηρεσία μού προώθησε μια διαφήμιση με την οποία με προτρέπει να αγοράσω ένα βιβλίο προκειμένου, εύκολα και γρήγορα, να διπλασιάσω τον αριθμό των ηλεκτρονικών μου φίλων. Δεν θέλω, αν και για τα ήθη του δικτύου θα έπρεπε. Είναι, τουλάχιστον, υποτιμητικό να διαθέτεις μόλις 30 φίλους σε ένα περιβάλλον 60 εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων. Το facebook θα ήθελε να γίνουμε όλοι φίλοι μεταξύ μας. Ει δυνατόν, όλοι οι άνθρωποι που περπατούν και αναπνέουν στον πλανήτη.

Να αναρτήσουμε φωτογραφία, στοιχεία ταυτότητας και να συμμετέχουμε με χαρά στις ηλεκτρονικές εφαρμογές που μας ζητούν να δηλώσουμε ποια είναι η αγαπημένη μας στάση στο σεξ. Εκ των πραγμάτων, για αρκετούς ανθρώπους που περνούν τη μέρα τους στο facebook η αγαπημένη τους στάση είναι το 11, κοινώς δύο κορμιά παραλλήλως ξαπλωμένα χωρίς καμία απολύτως επαφή. Αλλά, μισό λεπτό, εδώ χρειάζονται κάποιες εξηγήσεις, αν και όσοι δεν γνωρίζετε τι ακριβώς είναι το facebook θα ήταν καλύτερο να προσπεράσετε το κείμενο.

Όμως, σας θέλουμε εδώ. Το facebook, λοιπόν, περιγράφεται εύσχημα ως μια υπηρεσία κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, όπου οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να επικοινωνούν με τους φίλους τους, να δημιουργήσουν καινούργιες σχέσεις, να συγκροτήσουν ομάδες κοινού ενδιαφέροντος. Ο μέσος χρήστης ξοδεύει 20 λεπτά τη μέρα στο facebook. Τις τρεις πρώτες εβδομάδες, όμως, διαθέτει ώρες ολόκληρες αναζητώντας φίλους και ανταλλάσσοντας μηνύματα. Αυτή είναι η καλή επεξήγηση της υπηρεσίας. Η κακή λέει πως το facebook είναι ένα παγκόσμιο φακέλωμα προς χάρη των μεγάλων πολυεθνικών και των διαφημιστών, που αποθεώνουν τα εξειδικευμένα δημογραφικά στοιχεία. Φιλικό στο χρήστη. Μπορείτε να δημιουργήσετε μια προσωπική σελίδα, η οποία ουσιαστικά υποδηλώνει το δικτυακό σας στίγμα. Αν θέλετε, όμως, να σας βρουν οι παλαιοί συμμαθητές και οι φίλοι, είστε υποχρεωμένοι να χρησιμοποιήσετε το όνομα που αναγράφεται στην ταυτότητά σας. Για πρώτη φορά στην Ιστορία τόσα εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι έδωσαν με προθυμία το αληθινό τους όνομα σε ένα μέσο που είναι προσβάσιμο από όλους. Η εγγραφή, όμως, δεν μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς μια έγκυρη ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση. Έχουμε, λοιπόν, περίπου 60 εκατομμύρια ονόματα που αντιστοιχούν σε ίδιο αριθμό ηλεκτρονικών διευθύνσεων. Το σύστημα σε προτρέπει να αναρτήσεις τη φωτογραφία σου και φωτογραφίες φίλων.

Χαριτωμένο; Όχι και τόσο. *Το facebook είναι η μεγαλύτερη φωτογραφική βάση δεδομένων που δημιουργήθηκε ποτέ.*

Στους υπολογιστές του είναι αποθηκευμένες 2 δισεκατομμύρια φωτογραφίες, ούτε το σύστημα συνοριακών ελέγχων των ΗΠΑ δεν έχει τόσες. Μέχρι να διαβάσετε αυτήν την πρόταση στη βάση θα έχουν προστεθεί εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες φωτογραφίες. Κάθε μέρα 14 εκατομμύρια φωτογραφίες εμπλουτίζουν το φωτογραφικό άλμπουμ της υπηρεσίας. Η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των χρηστών έχει τοποθετήσει προσωπική φωτογραφία. Μπορεί να είναι και η δική σας κάπου εκεί, εν αγνοία σας και μάλιστα ταυτοποιημένη στο πρόσωπό σας. Πώς; Κάποιος φίλος σας «ανέβασε» φωτογραφία σας στο προσωπικό του άλμπουμ, χρησιμοποίησε τη δυνατότητα λεζάντας και έτσι όταν ο δείκτης του mouse περάσει πάνω από το πρόσωπό σας, αποκαλύπτεται και το όνομά σας. Οι χρήστες έχουν κάποιους περιορισμούς στην περιήγηση των προφίλ. Ούτως ή άλλως, δεν μπορείς να βουτήξεις σε εκατομμύρια εγγραφές, θα πνιγείς. Αλλά το facebook μπορεί να τους δει όλους. Και να τους περάσει από λεπτό κόσκινο. Ως υπηρεσία είναι εξαιρετικά εύχρηστη ως και χαριτωμένη.

Διατίθεται ένα πλήθος εφαρμογών με τεστ προσωπικότητας, τα οποία σου αποκαλύπτουν πόσο καλός εραστής είσαι ή σε ποιο είδος καταστροφής αντιστοιχείς. Για να δεις, όμως, τα αποτελέσματα, θα πρέπει να καλέσεις και άλλους είκοσι φίλους να ακολουθήσουν το ίδιο μονοπάτι, δηλαδή να χρησιμοποιήσουν την ίδια εφαρμογή. Έτσι, όσο εσύ απαντάς σε ερωτηματολόγια για να μάθεις με ποιον τρόπο φιλάς, προσφέρεις στην καλή υπηρεσία την ευκαιρία να μάθει όχι μόνο τα δημογραφικά σου στοιχεία, αλλά και από ποιο πλευρό κοιμάσαι το βράδυ. Και φαίνεται ότι κοιμάσαι βαθιά.

*Δωρεάν τυρί: Το facebook δεν κρύβει πως δωρεάν τυράκι σερβίρεται μόνο σε ποντικοπαγίδες.*

Οι μεγαλύτερες εταιρίες μετρήσεων συνεργάζονται μαζί του, όπως, βέβαια, και οι ισχυρότερες πολυεθνικές, αφού διαπιστώνουν ότι μπορούν να κατευθύνουν τη διαφημιστική τους καμπάνια στο πλέον εξειδικευμένο κοινό που δημιουργήθηκε ποτέ. Ήδη οι μεγαλύτερες εμπορικές επωνυμίες του πλανήτη έχουν υπερήφανα ανακοινώσει τη συνεργασία τους με την υπηρεσία. Μπορείτε, όμως, να δοκιμάσετε και εσείς να διαφημιστείτε σε κοινό της επιλογής σας με προσιτό κόστος. Η διαφημιστική πλατφόρμα του facebook είναι τόσο έξυπνη που το μήνυμά σας θα φτάσει μόνο στους σωστούς αποδέκτες. Μεταξύ μας, πρόκειται για ένα τεράστιο πείραμα του σύγχρονου καπιταλισμού. Μπορείς να κάνεις λεφτά από τη φιλία; Ναι, μπορείς, αρκεί να αντικαταστήσεις τα λόγια από τον ήχο του πληκτρολογίου. Αρκεί να δείξεις πως το εύρος της δικτυακής κοινωνικότητας είναι σημαντικότερο από την ουσία της πραγματικής επαφής. Έτσι, διαβάζουμε στις τελευταίες μελέτες για το φαινόμενο πως η επιτυχία του βασίζεται στην τάση των ανθρώπων να ομαδοποιούνται και να μιμούνται ο ένας τον άλλο. Ο ένας φίλος προσελκύει τον άλλο. Για τις νεαρές ηλικιακά ομάδες η εγγραφή στο facebook είναι τόσο απαραίτητη όσο η κατοχή κινητού τηλεφώνου. Αφού είναι όλοι εκεί! Οι άνθρωποι λένε τα πάντα στο facebook και τα υπογράφουν με το πραγματικό τους όνομα, την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση και τη φωτογραφία τους. Και το facebook διαθέτει τεράστια μνήμη και όλη την καλή διάθεση για να συνεργαστεί με τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες, αν του ζητηθεί. Δεν χρειάζεται να σας το πει κάποιος τρίτος, το λέει και η άδεια χρήσης της υπηρεσίας, εκείνο το μακρύ κείμενο κάτω από το οποίο πάντα δηλώνουμε πως συμφωνούμε με όσα γράφει. Μεταφράζουμε: «Όταν χρησιμοποιείτε το facebook ίσως δημιουργήσετε το προσωπικό σας προφίλ, σχέσεις, ανταλλάξετε μηνύματα και κάνετε χρήση των εφαρμογών του διοχετεύοντας προσωπικές πληροφορίες σε διάφορα κανάλια. Εμείς συλλέγουμε αυτές τις πληροφορίες για να σας προσφέρουμε εξατομικευμένες εφαρμογές». Τι μας λέει; Πως επεξεργάζονται προσωπικά στοιχεία. Το κάνουν όλοι, αλλά στο facebook οι χρήστες κάνουν μια καθημερινή online ψυχανάλυση καταθέτοντας τις προτιμήσεις τους ακόμα και για τα πλέον προσωπικά θέματα.

Το facebook δεν χρειάζεται να δημιουργεί περιεχόμενο για να προσελκύσει χρήστες. Οι χρήστες δημιουργούν περιεχόμενο και αυξάνουν τον αριθμό των συνδέσεων. Το facebook μόνο ρωτάει με έξυπνο τρόπο.

Ρωτάει αλλά δεν ξεχνάει:
«Όταν τροποποιείτε τις προσωπικές πληροφορίες που έχετε διαθέσει, το facebook κρατάει αντίγραφο των προηγούμενων πληροφοριών για ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα». Ευτυχώς, όμως, μας λέει πως πρέπει να έχουμε κατά νου ότι τα προσωπικά μας δεδομένα μπορεί να εκτεθούν σε κακόβουλα μάτια: «Δεν μπορούμε να σας εγγυηθούμε ότι τα προσωπικά σας δεδομένα δεν θα εκτεθούν σε μη εξουσιοδοτημένα άτομα. Αντιλαμβάνεστε και αποδέχεστε ότι ακόμα και αν διαγράψετε τις προσωπικές σας πληροφορίες, αυτές μπορεί να έχουν μείνει αποθηκευμένες σε σελίδες τρίτων». Θέλετε ένα παράδειγμα; Πολύ πρόσφατα γόνοι γνωστών πολιτικών και επιχειρηματικών οικογενειών της χώρας είδαν να ξετυλίγεται στις σελίδες κυριακάτικης εφημερίδας όλο το κουβάρι των κοινωνικών γνωριμιών τους. Οι περισσότεροι χρήστες δεν αξιοποιούν τη δυνατότητα να απομονώσουν το προφίλ τους, επιτρέποντας την προβολή του μόνο στους φίλους τους.

Αν, όμως, έχουμε να κάνουμε με εξουσιοδοτημένες κρατικές υπηρεσίες των ΗΠΑ, τότε το facebook θα χαρεί να εξυπηρετήσει: «Χρησιμοποιώντας το facebook συμφωνείτε στη μεταφορά προσωπικών σας δεδομένων στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής. Μπορεί να υποχρεωθούμε να διαθέσουμε τα προσωπικά σας στοιχεία έπειτα από νομικές αιτήσεις ή δικαστικές αποφάσεις. Αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει τη διανομή πληροφοριών σε τρίτες εταιρίες, δικηγόρους ή πράκτορες κυβερνητικών υπηρεσιών».

Στο facebook θα παραμείνεις έστω και νεκρός. Μπορεί να ακούγεται γλυκό καθώς οι φίλοι σου σπεύδουν στη σελίδα σου και γράφουν διάφορα όμορφα, αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά γίνεσαι ένας ηλεκτρονικός βρικόλακας. Η υπηρεσία θέλει στοιχεία και ένα φορτίο χαρτιά για να διαγράψει το προφίλ ενός ανθρώπου που πέθανε. Ίσως να είναι, τελικά, η σύγχρονη εκδοχή της έννοιας για τη μετά θάνατο ζωή, που μπορεί να είναι και καλύτερη από μια ζωή στο facebook.
*
Οι άνθρωποι πίσω από το facebook*

Το facebook δεν πωλείται, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν. Η κεφαλαιοποίησή του αποτιμάται στα 15 δισεκατομμύρια δολάρια. Έχει προσελκύσει τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρίες της δικτυακής οικονομίας, αλλά περιόρισε τη συμμετοχή τους σε μικρό ποσοστό των μετοχών. Ακούστηκαν αρκετές ενδιαφέρουσες φήμες περί εξαγοράς, αλλά καμία δεν ανταποκρίνεται, όπως φαίνεται, στην αλήθεια. Εξίσου ενδιαφέρουσα, όμως, είναι η πραγματικότητα για τη μετοχική σύνθεση της εταιρίας. Ο σταρ, αυτός που αναλαμβάνει να δανείζει πρόσωπο και φωνή στο facebook, είναι ο Μαρκ Ζούγκεμπεργκ, ο πρώην φοιτητής που δημιούργησε την υπηρεσία. Ο ίδιος έχει κατηγορηθεί πως «έκλεψε» την ιδέα από μια άλλη υπηρεσία. Στο διοικητικό συμβούλιο υπάρχουν άλλοι δύο άνδρες. Ο Τζιμ Μπρέιερ, που εκπροσωπεί ένα venture capital, και ο Πίτερ Θίελ. Ο Θίελ ξέρει από επενδύσεις. Είχε συμμετάσχει στη δημιουργία της πετυχημένης υπηρεσίας ηλεκτρονικών πληρωμών, του paypal. Έτσι, δέχθηκε να τοποθετήσει και 500.000 δολάρια στο facebook. Σήμερα το μερίδιό του αξίζει πάνω από 1 δισ. δολάρια.

«Μπορείς να έχεις μια τράπεζα που δεν κινδυνεύει από επανάσταση, αρκεί να την εγκαταστήσεις στο Βανουάτου», λέει ο Θίελ, που λατρεύει τους φορολογικούς παραδείσους και μισεί τους φόρους. Δεν είναι ο μόνος που το πιστεύει. Πιστεύει και άλλα. Πως ο ιδανικός κόσμος είναι έξω από τα όρια του πραγματικού, είναι εικονικός και ελέγχεται από μηχανές με νοημοσύνη υψηλότερη της ανθρώπινης. Αν πείτε πως λέει βλακείες, θα σας απαντήσει ότι με κάτι τέτοια έγινε πλούσιος και δεν θα έχει άδικο. Ας δούμε και το τρίτο μέλος του διοικητικού συμβουλίου, τον Τζιμ Μπρέιερ. Ο Τζιμ, μέσω των συμμετοχών του σε άλλες εταιρίες, είναι στενά, πολύ στενά, συνδεδεμένος με την Q-Tel. Τι είναι πάλι αυτό; Είναι ένα venture capital, ένα επενδυτικό κεφάλαιο, που ελέγχεται, επισήμως, από τη CIA. Σκοπός του είναι να συνδέει την καλή υπηρεσία με την τεχνολογία αιχμής, επενδύοντας σε εταιρίες με αντικείμενο χρήσιμο για τα ζωτικά συμφέροντα των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών.

Αν μη τι άλλο, φακέλωμα τέτοιου μεγέθους έχει και ενδιαφέρον, αλλά και ζωτική χρησιμότητα για τα συμφέροντα των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών.


----------



## diceman (May 13, 2008)

Δείτε κι αυτό: http://www.albumoftheday.com/facebook/final2.swf


----------



## Elsa (May 13, 2008)

_Είμαι η μόνη που διαβάζει στον τίτλο: «το φα*σ*κέλωμα του αιώνα»;_


----------



## bernardina (Aug 18, 2012)

Ανασταίνω το ημιθανές νήμα για να επισυνάψω αυτό:

http://www.theinsider.gr/index.php?...omi-perissotero&catid=105:internet&Itemid=160


Σε περίπτωση που ζεις σε κάποια σπηλιά, ή ίσως κάτω από μια πέτρα, το πιθανότερο είναι να μην γνωρίζεις πως το Facebook εδώ και λίγες βδομάδες μπήκε στο χρηματιστήριο. Έγινε public. Όπως public σε έχει «ψήσει» να κάνεις τις ιδιωτικές στιγμές σου τα τελευταία χρόνια. Τα κακά νέα - για τους χρήστες του - είναι πως όσοι πίστευαν μέχρι τώρα πως τα πάντα στο Facebook είναι «δημόσια», δεν έχουν ιδέα για το τι πρόκειται να γίνει από εδώ και πέρα.

Το Facebook πλέον χρειάζεται από σένα περισσότερα. Θέλει να σε κάνει να μοιράζεσαι περισσότερα. Να εκτεθείς ακόμα περισσότερο. Πρέπει να κάνει όλα αυτά τα – κάπως – ανατριχιαστικά πράγματα που έκανε αλλά με μια νέα αρχή: κι άλλο κι άλλο κι άλλο. Θα σε πουλήσει σε διαφημιστές, σε μετόχους, σε όσους μπορεί.

Ο στόχος πλέον είναι να μαζέψει περισσότερα χρήματα. Πως θα το κάνει; Με το να εμπορευτεί ότι εμπορευόταν πάντοτε: τις προσωπικές πληροφορίες και ιδιωτικές στιγμές των χρηστών του. Το Facebook δεν κάνει κάτι άλλο. Ποτέ δεν έκανε κάτι άλλο. Το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι οι τρόποι που σκαρφίζεται κάθε φορά για να κάνει τους χρήστες του να μοιράζονται κι άλλο.

Το τελευταίο οικονομικό τρίμηνο το Facebook έβγαλε περίπου 1 ευρώ από τον κάθε χρήστη του. Μπορεί να έχει εκατομμύρια χρήστες όμως το ποσό είναι πολύ μικρό για να ικανοποιήσει τους νέους του επενδυτές. Συγκριτικά η Google έβγαλε περίπου 7 ευρώ ανά χρήστη. Η σύγκριση γίνεται γιατί τόσο η Google όσο και το Facebook έχουν την ίδια οικονομική στρατηγική: να πουλάνε προσωπικά δεδομένα στους διαφημιστές. Και από αυτή τη σύγκριση και με τα νέα δεδομένα είναι ξεκάθαρο πως το Facebook χρειάζεται να βελτιωθεί σε αυτό τον τομέα.

Το business model του είναι απλό: να μαθαίνει και να καταλαβαίνει τι αρέσει στον κάθε χρήστη του, να ξέρει που βρίσκεται αυτός, με ποιους έχει σχέση και μετά να τους πουλάει στοχευόμενες διαφημίσεις και προϊόντα. Ξέρει για παράδειγμα πως στον Χ και στον Ψ χρήστη αρέσει ένας συγκεκριμένος καφές από τα Starbucks, πως αυτοί βρίσκονται μαζί κάπου τώρα και πως στα 200 μέτρα από εκεί που είναι υπάρχει ένα Starbucks; Μάντεψε τι διαφημίσεις θα βλέπουν για τις επόμενες δύο ώρες…

Και αν νομίζεις πως αυτό είναι ήδη ανησυχητικό σκέψου τι θα γίνει όταν οι μέτοχοι του απαιτήσουν περισσότερα κέρδη – κάτι που γίνεται ήδη καθώς στις λίγες εβδομάδες που είναι στο χρηματιστήριο η μετοχή του έχει πτωτική πορεία.

Λόγο αυτού διάφορες μεγάλες εταιρίες έχουν αρχίσει να ανησυχούν. Κάποιες, όπως η GM, πηδάνε ήδη από το πλοίο που φαίνεται να βουλιάζει. Το Facebook δεν θέλει να τους χάσει και μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος πως δεν θα μείνει με σταυρωμένα χέρια ενώ χάνει πελάτες. Θα θυσιάσει κι άλλο αυτό που πουλάει για να τους κρατήσει: τα δεδομένα σου.

Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος οι διαφημίσεις των πελατών του να γίνουν πιο αποτελεσματικές άρα και κερδοφόρες. Άλλωστε έχει ήδη αποδείξει πόσο ύπουλα μπορεί να «παίξει» προκειμένου να το πετύχει. Για παράδειγμα εδώ και μήνες χρησιμοποιεί κάθε σου like για να πουλήσει προϊόντα και services στους followers σου, χωρίς καν εσύ να το αντιλαμβάνεσαι διότι πολύ απλά, δεν σε ενημέρωσε ποτέ πως πρόκειται να προβεί σε αυτή την ενέργεια. Αντίστοιχα όταν εσύ βλέπεις μια διαφήμιση στο προφίλ σου που την θεωρείς «άκυρη» είναι γιατί κάποιος από τους «φίλους» σου, έκανε like σε αυτό που βλέπεις ως διαφήμιση.

Για το Facebook είσαι κάτι σαν πωλητής. Όλες σου οι προσωπικές στιγμές είναι αφορμή πώλησης. Σκέψου το εξής: πόσο σου αρέσει την ώρα που οι φίλοι σου βλέπουν μια φωτογραφία σου από τις διακοπές αυτό να είναι αφορμή για πώληση της τάδε κρέμας για τις αιμορροΐδες; Δεν είναι και πολύ κολακευτικό, είναι όμως η πραγματικότητα στον κόσμο του Facebook.

Και ενώ σήμερα μπορείς ακόμα να έχεις κάποιο – στοιχειώδη – έλεγχο πάνω σε αυτό, το social network έχει δείξει την πρόθεση του να αλλάζει διαρκώς και όχι προς όφελος των χρηστών του τις privacy policies του. Άλλωστε ο μέσος χρήστης του δεν έχει καν ιδέα πως κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται, οπότε δεν περιμένει και καμία «σοβαρή» αντίδραση.

Το Facebook ξέρει τι ακούς, τι διαβάζεις, αν όσοι συναναστρέφεσαι συμφωνούν στο γούστο με σένα και αυτές οι πληροφορίες είναι τρομερής αξίας για τους διαφημιστές. Είναι το είδος πληροφοριών για το οποίο θα «σκότωναν». Δεν είναι και πυρηνική φυσική: κάποιος που διαβάζει πολλά άρθρα για το τρέξιμο έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να αγοράσει αθλητικά παπούτσια από κάποιον που διαβάζει πολύ για την τηλεόραση (αλλά αυτός θα θέλει delivery).

Είμαι σίγουρος πως πολλοί που διαβάζουν τώρα θα αναρωτιούνται που είναι το κακό σε όλο αυτό. Γιατί να μην πληρώσεις το παραπάνω τίμημα αν σε αντάλλαγμα μπορείς να είσαι σε «επαφή» με κάθε άνθρωπο που γνώρισες ποτέ στην ζωή σου, να μπορείς να νιώθεις το άγρυπνο βλέμμα τους πάνω σε ότι κάνεις, ή να ξέρεις τι χρώμα είχε η κένωση τους σήμερα και μάλιστα σε πραγματικό χρόνο! Για την νεότερη ονομαζόμενη Facebook generation όλα αυτά θα φαντάζουν πολύ (φυσιο)λογικά. Όσο φυσιολογικό μπορεί να είναι να πουλάς το δέρμα σου σε εταιρίες και αυτές να χρησιμοποιούν κάθε εκατοστό του κορμιού σου για να κάνουν τατουάζ το logo τους…

Για την ώρα δεν έχω προφίλ στο φατσοβιβλίο, για δύο λόγους: 1)Δεν χρειάζομαι _*κι άλλο *_χρόνο μπροστά στον υπολογιστή και 2) δεν έχω καμιά ανάγκη για virtual φίλους. Α, επίσης θεωρώ ότι η καθημερινότητά μου δεν αφορά κανέναν άλλο εκτός από μένα και τον δικό μου μικρόκοσμο. 
Αυτά μέχρι νεοτέρας. ;);) Γιατί, ως γνωστόν, μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε, μεγάλο λόγο μη λες. Σωστά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2012)

Έχω ένα στοιχειώδες προφίλ στο ΦΒ επειδή μου χρειάζεται για να επικοινωνώ με άλλους που έχουν προφίλ στο ΦΒ και το προτιμούν ως τρόπο επικοινωνίας. Από εκεί και πέρα, γνωρίζω ότι _όπως παντού στο νέτι_, οι κινήσεις μου παρακολουθούνται και, απλώς, δεν δίνω περισσότερα στοιχεία από όσα χρειάζονται. Αλλά δεν έχει καμία διαφορά αυτό που κάνει το ΦΒ με αυτό που κάνει η Γκουγκλ με τις διαφημίσεις της, η MS με το Messenger, οι πιστωτικές κάρτες με τους λογαριασμούς που πληρώνουμε, προσεχώς η εφορία με τα περιουσιολόγια και όλοι οι κλασικοί ερευνητές αγοράς (με τα ομολογουμένως πιο πρωτόγονα εργαλεία τους) εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.

Αυτό είναι το γήπεδο. Με τους κανόνες του. Άγνοια κανόνων δεν συγχωρείται. Αλλά και η αποφυγή του γηπέδου έχει συνέπειες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2012)

Tα λέει ο δόχτορας πιο πάνω. Δεν χρειάζεται να κατηγορούμε το Φέισμπουκ για κάθε τι στραβό. Δεν κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό από τους άλλους, μάλιστα θα έλεγα ότι το μόνο διαφορετικό είναι ότι ήταν εμφανές για πολύ καιρό ότι διοικείται από ανώριμους άσχετους που πουλάνε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλλες όχι μόνο σε μένα αλλά και στους συνεργάτες τους και στους διαφημιστές, με το να υπόσχονται βλακείες (πόσοι έχετε ακολουθήσει ποτέ σας μια διαφήμιση στο Φέισμπουκ; Ή στο Γκουκγλ; ) 
Πριν το Φέισμπουκ είχαμε το Μαισπέις (όσοι είχαν τέλος πάντων), πιο πριν υπήρχε το Geocities που έφτιαχνες τζάμπα ιστοσελίδα με ό,τι προσωπική πληροφορία ήθελες. Το Τζιοσίτις το αναφέρω γιατί οι μισοί εδώ μέσα δεν το έχετε ακούσει κι οι άλλοι μισοί μόλις είπατε "πω, πω, πού το θυμήθηκε", γιατί ήταν την παλαιολιθική εποχή- 1995-96. Όπως λέει η βίκι by 1999 GeoCities was the third-most visited Web site on the World Wide Web. Όλοι μου οι φίλοι είχαν σελίδες στο Τζιοσίτις. Πολύ πριν αποκτήσουμε ιντερνέτ στο σπίτι. Του ενός ήταν κάτι σαν μπλογκ, άλλος είχε οικογενειακές φωτογραφίες, άλλος το βιογραφικό του για να βρει δουλειά. Προσωπικά δεδομένα στη φόρα. 
Οι Φεισμπουκάδες μεγάλωσαν βλέποντας και ακούγοντας για άλλες ιντερνετοεπιχειρήσεις που έκαναν πλούσιους εν μια νυκτί τους ιδιοκτήτες, χωρίς να γίνεται καμία αναφορά στο τι απαιτείται για κάτι τέτοιο και στο τι υποχρεώσεις έχει ένας επιχειρηματίας, γιατί έτσι παρουσιάστηκε στα άσχετα ΜΜΕ το internet bubble. Κι από την αρχή αυτό που τους απασχολούσε ήταν ποιόν μπορώ να δουλέψω ψιλό γαζί για να βγάλω λεφτά κι όχι πώς μπορώ να αξιοποιήσω οικονομικά την εφεύρεσή μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά και η αποφυγή του γηπέδου έχει συνέπειες.


Ακριβώς. Τώρα έχουν αρχίσει να κυκλοφορούν θεωρίες ότι όποιος είναι κάτω των 40 και δεν έχει καμιά παρουσία σε μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης μπορεί αυτό να είναι ένδειξη διαταραχών στην προσωπικότητα. Π.χ. ο δολοφόνος του Κολοράντο δεν είχε προφίλ σε κανένα ΜΚΔ, εκτός από ένα σάιτ adult dating.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/aug/12/catherine-bennett-facebook-psycopaths
http://somekillerstories.com/guys-facebook-psychic-suspicious-mass-murderers/

Επίσης, άλλοι το πάνε πιο πρακτικά, στο θέμα της αναζήτησης εργασίας και της δυνατότητας να σε βρίσκουν οι υποψήφιοι εργοδότες και να σχηματίζουν εικόνα για σένα. Ειδικά δε σε επαγγέλματα όπως το μάρκετινγκ και οι δημόσιες σχέσεις η απουσία από τα ΜΚΔ θεωρείται σοβαρό μειονέκτημα.
http://lifeinc.today.msnbc.msn.com/...ence-on-facebook-may-be-holding-you-back?lite


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2012)

Αυτό με τα επαγγελματικά είναι ένας ακόμα βραχνάς. 
Πέρσι με πρήξανε οι πάντες να αποκτήσω προφίλ στο λινκντιν. Μάλλον, με αναγκάσανε οι πάντες. 
Είναι χρήσιμο, δε λέω, γιατί μια δουλειά που θα ήθελα να είχα κάνει αίτηση την διαφημίσανε στο λογαριασμό των αποφοίτων της σχολής μου (και την πήρε ένας φίλος μου, που δε μου έλεγε στην αρχή πού την είδε και με έκανε να ψάχνω μανιωδώς να την βρω κατόπιν εορτής). 
Αλλά από την άλλη το λινκντιν είναι χρήσιμο μόνο αν εργάζεσαι ήδη, έχεις καριέρα γραμμική, χωρίς διακοπές και μπορείς να κάνεις το προφίλ σου να ακούγεται εντυπωσιακό χωρίς να πεις χοντρά ψέματα. 
Έχω μπει πολλές φορές στον πειρασμό να γράψω ότι έχω πάει σε μυστικές αποστολές της ΝΑΣΑ στο φεγγάρι, ότι είμαι συνάδερφος του Τζέιμς Μποντ, ότι έχω πάρει Όσκαρ σεναρίου (με ψευδώνυμο, γιατί δεν θέλω να με βλέπουν σαν σταρ οι συνάδερφοί μου, προτιμώ να μου δώσουν το νόμπελ Φυσικής για τις άλλες δημοσιεύσεις μου). Και να βάλω και συστατικές που να τα επιβεβαιώνουν όλα αυτά. 
Αλλά μόλις το κάνω θα μου βάλουν τις φωνές οι "φίλοι" μου (ορισμένοι είναι πραγματικοί φίλοι) και θα με διαγράψουν, για να μην τους χαλάσω το επαγγελματικό ίματζ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 18, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Τώρα έχουν αρχίσει να κυκλοφορούν θεωρίες ότι όποιος είναι κάτω των 40 και δεν έχει καμιά παρουσία σε μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης μπορεί αυτό να είναι ένδειξη διαταραχών στην προσωπικότητα. Π.χ. ο δολοφόνος του Κολοράντο δεν είχε προφίλ σε κανένα ΜΚΔ


Ο άντρας μου δεν έχει κανένα προφίλ πουθενά. ΒΡΕ ΛΕΣ????!!!! :scared:

Εγώ έχω δύο προφίλ:

Ένα με το αληθινό όνομα, για να επικοινωνώ με παλιούς συμμαθητές μου, επειδή προτιμούν αυτό το μέσον για να κανονίζουν συναντήσεις. Το προφίλ αυτό έγινε αφορμή να ξαναβρεθώ με άτομα που είχα χάσει για χρόνια, παλιούς γνωστούς που χάρηκα όταν τους ξαναβρήκα, ομολογώ. Μερικοί είναι πολύ προσεκτικοί: ψεύτικο όνομα και όλα προσβάσιμα μόνο σε στενούς φίλους. Εδώ προσθέτω μόνο "αληθινούς" γνωστούς, ανθρώπους με τους οποίους έχω ήδη προσωπική σχέση (συγγενείς, παλιούς συμφοιτητές κτο) και είμαι προσεκτική με το τι ποστάρω και πώς το ποστάρω.

Ένα με ψευδώνυμο, για λόγους δημοσίων σχέσεων, προώθησης σκοπών, συσπείρωσης ομάδων κοινού ενδιαφέροντος κλπ. Εδώ προσθέτω κάθε πικραμένο και τα έχω όλα δημόσια, χύμα στο κύμα.

Γενικά συμφωνώ με τον Δόκτορα, καλά τα είπε.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ο άντρας μου δεν έχει κανένα προφίλ πουθενά. ΒΡΕ ΛΕΣ????!!!! :scared:


Είναι κάτω των 40;


----------



## bernardina (Aug 18, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εγώ έχω δύο προφίλ:
> 
> Ένα με το αληθινό όνομα, για να επικοινωνώ με παλιούς συμμαθητές μου, επειδή προτιμούν αυτό το μέσον για να κανονίζουν συναντήσεις. ...Εδώ προσθέτω μόνο "αληθινούς" γνωστούς, ανθρώπους με τους οποίους έχω ήδη προσωπική σχέση (συγγενείς, παλιούς συμφοιτητές κτο) και είμαι προσεκτική με το τι ποστάρω και πώς το ποστάρω.
> Ένα με ψευδώνυμο, για λόγους δημοσίων σχέσεων, προώθησης σκοπών, συσπείρωσης ομάδων κοινού ενδιαφέροντος κλπ. Εδώ προσθέτω κάθε πικραμένο και τα έχω όλα δημόσια, χύμα στο κύμα.



Ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα όταν έγραφα ότι δεν χρειάζομαι _κι άλλο χρόνο _μπροστά στον υπολογιστή. Αυτό είναι, κυρίως, που με έχει αποτρέψει ως τώρα από το να ανοίξω και δικό μου μπλογκ και... παρασιτώ ως σχολιάστρια στις πλάτες άλλων  (το ζήτημα του χρόνου, δλδ). Ήδη χρησιμοποιώ το διαδίκτυο για να βρω πληροφορίες για τη δουλειά μου, να διαβάσω τα μπλογκ που αγαπώ, να μπω στη Λεξιλογία, κλπ. Παναπεί, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της μέρας μου. Αν ανοίξω και προφίλ, ζήτω που κάηκα! :laugh:
Από την άλλη, όσους γνωστούς και φίλους θέλω να δω, τους βλέπω. Με τους υπόλοιπους έζησα άνευ τόσα χρόνια χωρίς να μου λείψουν, άρα μπορώ να ζήσω κι άλλα τόσα. Κι αν ποτέ γίνει κανένα ριγιούνιον, οι δραστήριοι που έχουν επαφές ειδοποιούν κι εμένα είτε τηλεφωνικά είτε με μέιλ. So simple.
Αλλά είπαμε, μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε, κλπ κλπ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 18, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Είναι κάτω των 40;


Αν δεν μετράς τα δίσεχτα...:twit:

Δίκιο έχει και η Βερναρδίνα. Η ουσία είναι μία και ο μπακλαβάς γωνία: μπορείς να ζήσεις χωρίς αυτό, μπορείς να ζήσεις και με αυτό, καλό είναι όμως όταν μπαίνεις, να ξέρεις πού ακριβώς πας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2012)

Η πληροφορία της ημέρας είναι ότι το Google βγάζει από εμένα (και εσένα) 7 ευρώ το τρίμηνο. Με άλλα λόγια, η διαφημιστική επιβάρυνση των προϊόντων που αγοράζω είναι 28 ευρώ το χρόνο. Μέσος όρος. Ως προς το Google. Νομίζω ότι συμφέρουν οι υπηρεσίες που μου παρέχει. Θα το κρατήσω. (Μπορώ να τους πληρώνω 28 ευρώ το χρόνο να μη βλέπω διαφημίσεις;)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μπορώ να τους πληρώνω 28 ευρώ το χρόνο να μη βλέπω διαφημίσεις;


Κι αυτό το προϊόν έχει πουληθεί (και πουλιέται ακόμη), αλλά όχι πάντα με την προσδοκώμενη επιτυχία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> (Μπορώ να τους πληρώνω 28 ευρώ το χρόνο να μη βλέπω διαφημίσεις;)



Όχι, μπορείς να το κάνεις δωρεάν, αν διαβάσεις το πρόσφατό μου σημείωμα για το τι ξέρει η γκούγκλ για ελόγου μας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2012)

Τι ξέρει η Google για ελόγου μας;
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11899-Τι-ξέρει-η-Google-για-ελόγου-μας

Δεν με ενοχλεί πάντα να ξέρουν κάποια πράγματα για μένα, αλλά μόνο στο Amazon πηγαίνω και υποδεικνύω στους ανθρώπους του τι πρέπει να ξέρουν για μένα. Γιατί, αν κάνω το λάθος και παραγγείλω κανένα βιβλίο αστρολογίας για καμιά φίλη, οι Αμαζόνιοι νομίζουν ότι τρελάθηκα ξαφνικά και άρχισα να διαβάζω αστρολογία, οπότε μου προωθούν κάθε πατάτα που βγαίνει στην αγορά.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 18, 2012)

Μέχρι πριν από λίγο καιρό, ακόμη και το Γιουτούμπι μού είχε έτοιμη μια λίστα από βιντεάκια που ήταν, λέει, κατάλληλα για μένα, επειδή την τελευταία φορά είχα δει... ξέρω 'γώ, τέσσερα βιντεάκια με ψιψίνια που έπιναν νερό από τη βρύση! Και μου είχαν αραδιασμένη ό,τι παπαριά με ζώα είχαν ανεβάσει οι χρήστες την τελευταία βδομάδα.
Ευτυχώς κάποια στιγμή το έκοψαν, ίσως επειδή δεν έκανα subscribe σε κανέναν ούτε δημιούργησα κανάλι, (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό...) Ίσως απλώς άλλαξαν πολιτική. Όμως μου τη δίνει, με μισό αιώνα ζωής στην καμπούρα μου, να μου υποδεικνύει ο κάθε άσχετος τι μου αρέσει και τι δε μου αρέσει. Ρε άι σιχτίρ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2012)

Όπου γιουτιούμπης = γκούγκλης, φυσικά.

Και γιατί ακριβώς σε χαλάει να σου δείχνει αυτά που θεωρεί ότι θα σε ενδιέφεραν; Απλώς αγνόησε τα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και γιατί ακριβώς σε χαλάει να σου δείχνει αυτά που θεωρεί ότι θα σε ενδιέφεραν;



Απλώς επειδή είμαι στριμμένη και τζόρας. (Ακόμα δεν το 'χεις καταλάβει; ) :lol::lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2012)

Είσαι τζ*ό*ρας με μουστάκια  ή μήπως Τζωραία (ή Τζώραινα, άραγε;}


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Όμως μου τη δίνει, με μισό αιώνα ζωής στην καμπούρα μου, να μου υποδεικνύει ο κάθε άσχετος τι μου αρέσει και τι δε μου αρέσει. Ρε άι σιχτίρ!



Τελείως λάθος. Δεν σου υποδεικνύει τίποτα. Σου λέει ότι "ξέρεις, αφού σού άρεσε κι αυτό, υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου αρέσει κι εκείνο που πιθανώς δεν γνωρίζεις ότι υπάρχει". Είναι σαν να συζητάμε για ταινίες και να σου λέω "α, αφού σού άρεσουν τα σπλάτερ μυστηρίου, δες οπωσδήποτε το Cube". Δεν είναι ούτε υπόδειξη ούτε καταναγκασμός. Είναι πρόταση με βάση το τι ξέρω για τα γούστα σου, κρίνοντας ότι μπορεί να μην το έχεις υπόψιν σου.


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2012)

Και πριν το ιντερνέτ υπήρχαν βιβλία- κατάλογοι που σου υποδείκνυαν τι άλλο μπορεί να σου αρέσει με βάση τις τωρινές σου προτιμήσεις. Μ'άλλα λόγια δεν ανακαλύφτηκε με τα ιντερνέτια ο κλάδος αυτός, άσχετο αν εκεί βρήκε την πιο γνωστή εφαρμογή του. 

Είχα ένα τέτοιο βιβλίο για την κλασσική μουσική. Σου έλεγε στην εισαγωγή γενικά για τους μεγάλους συνθέτες και υποδείκνυε τι να ακούσεις και είχε μια μικρή ανάλυση για το κάθε έργο και μετά σου έλεγε "αν σου άρεσε αυτό μπορεί να σου αρέσει και:" και ακολουθούσε λίστα με υποδείξεις. Στην ουσία όλο το βιβλίο ήταν οι υποδείξεις. Η σειρά περιλάμβανε και βιβλία με υποδείξεις για σινεμά και για λογοτεχνία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 19, 2012)

bernardina said:


> ...ήταν, λέει, κατάλληλα για μένα, επειδή την τελευταία φορά είχα δει... ξέρω 'γώ, τέσσερα βιντεάκια με ψιψίνια που έπιναν νερό από τη βρύση!


Τι μου θύμισες τώρα... πέρσι το πάσχα ένας φίλος έκανε μια αστεία σύνθεση του "μυστικού δείπνου" του Λεονάρντο (όχι του ΝτιΚάπριο, του άλλου ντε) και την ποστάρισε στο φέισμπουκ και μου τη λινκάρισε. Και την επόμενη μέρα μου εμφανίζεται διαφήμιση μέσα στο gmail παρακαλώ, για μια έκθεση σχετική με τον ΝταΒίντσι. 

Μια πεταλούδα φτερουγίζει στο Χοκάιντο, και χαλάει η περμανάντ της Σβετλάνα στο Αιγάλεω. Υπάρχει θεός και λέγεται γούγλης. Μόνο που πρέπει να δουλέψει λίγο ακόμη το θέμα της παντογνωσίας.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 19, 2012)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση, ρε παιδάκι μου, πάντως, ότι ο κόσμος δεν έχει καταλάβει ότι το νέτι είναι δημόσιο και ότι τα γραπτά μένουν. Προχτές έβλεπα στο ιντυ να κράζουνε έναν άθλιο που καυχιόταν στη σελίδα του στο φατσαμπούκι ότι είχε "σουβλίσει" τον πακιστανό που βρέθηκε μαχαιρωμένος, σήμερα έβλεπα στις ειδήσεις ότι ο τύπος που πιάσανε για τη ληστεία και τον φόνο στην Πάρο διατηρούσε μπλογκ όπου λίγο πολύ ιστορούσε -καλλιτεχνική αδεία, βεβαίως- την πορεία του προς το έγκλημα, και κούναγα το κεφάλι μου απορώντας...Καθότι εγώ θα ήμουν τόσο παρανοϊκή, που θα το έπαιζα παπαδιά, όχι Νταβέλης! Και ξαφνικά, ακούω απόσπασμα από το παραπάνω μπλογκ, όπου περιγράφεται φανταστική σκηνή στην οποία ο ήρωας, αφού έχει μόλις καθαρίσει μια διμοιρία ΕΜΑΚ, αναφωνεί στην αγαπημένη του: "είδες, σκέτη ποίηση!" και μου ήρθε! Φως φανάρι! Ήταν ο αναρχικός ποιητής που θα γινοταν Πέμπτης αλλά του 'φαγε τη θέση ο μπάτσος (the man who was Thursday), ο αναρχικός που πίστευε ότι η μεγαλύτερη ποίηση είναι η μπόμπα, και το βροντοφώναζε απ' τις στέγες, καθότι το καλύτερο ξεκάρφωμα...Τσκ τσκ τσκ...βγαλμένα απ' τη ζωή!


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2012)

Όπου καταλαβαίνει κανείς γιατί δεν συμφέρει να κλείνουν τα ίντυ.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2012)

Αφήστε παιδιά γιατί μπορεί να με μπουζουριάσουν και μένα σύντομα. Ο λεγάμενος φαίνεται ότι διάβαζε το μπλογκ μου και τουΐταρε ένα ποστ, σήμερα στα στατιστικά μου είδα τρία κλικ από τη σελίδα των δικών του στατιστικών. Προφανώς η Αντιτρομοκρατική μόλις έμαθε το Δύτη των νιπτήρων.



(τα ανεβάζω κι εδώ να υπάρχουν, διότι ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Η δεύτερη εικόνα είναι το λινκ http://trending.gr/user.php?user=paranoiriko απ' όπου είχα τρία κλικ προς το δικό μου μπλογκ. Στο τουΐτ που λέει «άντε και στα δικά μας» το λινκ είναι αυτή η ιστορία με τον κατάδικο της Μαρτινίκας που σώθηκε απ' το ηφαίστειο. Συγνώμη που σας πρήζω αλλά μου μπήκε η ιδέα ότι καλό θα είναι να φυλάξω δημοσίως τα νώτα μου )


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 19, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Αφήστε παιδιά γιατί μπορεί να με μπουζουριάσουν και μένα σύντομα. Ο λεγάμενος φαίνεται ότι διάβαζε το μπλογκ μου και τουΐταρε ένα ποστ, σήμερα στα στατιστικά μου είδα τρία κλικ από τη σελίδα των δικών του στατιστικών. Προφανώς η Αντιτρομοκρατική μόλις έμαθε το Δύτη των νιπτήρων.



  mg: mg: 

Αναλαμβάνω να τυπώσω τρικάκια Λευτεριά στον σύντροφο Δύτη!  Ντισκλέιμερ γιατί έχει τρομάξει το μάτι μας: όχι, κύριε 'σαγγελέα, το ξέρουμε το παιδί, καλό είναι, δεν κάνει τέτοια πράματα, μόνο βάζελος να μην ήτανε! Έδιτ: Ντισκλέιμερ ΙΙ: ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ! 

Τώρα, χωρίς πλάκα, το θέμα με τα μπλογκς είναι τεράστιο, και δυστυχώς η τρομο-υστερία δεν βοηθάει καθόλου τα πράγματα. Η κοινή λογική όμως στα κάθε είδους ποσταρίσματα δεν θα πρέπει να λείπει. Δεν μπορώ πχ. να βγω και να πω ότι σκότωσα τον τάδε στο μπλογκ μου -ή να προτρέψω άλλους να τον σκοτώσουν- και να περιμένω ότι δεν θα έχω συνέπειες. Άλλο η ελεύθερη έκφραση και άλλο το έγκλημα. Και φυσικά, απ' τη φύση τους, οι χώροι -υλικοί και διαδικτυακοί- των αναρχικών είναι δεδομένο ότι παρακολουθούνται.
Εννοείται όμως ότι το δικό σου το μπλογκ καμία σχέση με τα παραπάνω δεν έχει. Το παρακολουθούμε και το αγαπάμε :)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2012)

Και κάπου έγραφα ότι μ' αρέσει ο Τσέστερτον, παρεμπιπτόντως. :s 
oliver_twisted, σε βάζω στον κατάλογο των μαρτύρων υπεράσπισης, μερσί!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 19, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τελείως λάθος. Δεν σου υποδεικνύει τίποτα. Σου λέει ότι "ξέρεις, αφού σού άρεσε κι αυτό, υπάρχει περίπτωση να σου αρέσει κι εκείνο που πιθανώς δεν γνωρίζεις ότι υπάρχει". Είναι σαν να συζητάμε για ταινίες και να σου λέω "α, αφού σού άρεσουν τα σπλάτερ μυστηρίου, δες οπωσδήποτε το Cube". Δεν είναι ούτε υπόδειξη ούτε καταναγκασμός. Είναι πρόταση με βάση το τι ξέρω για τα γούστα σου, κρίνοντας ότι μπορεί να μην το έχεις υπόψιν σου.



Μπααα, δε νομίζω. Καμιά απρόσωπη οντότητα δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει για ποιο λόγο έψαξα ό,τι έψαξα στο νέτι. Είμαι μεταφράστρια και καθημερινά χρειάζομαι δεκάδες πηγές και δεδομένα για να κάνω σωστά τη δουλειά μου. Θα μπω στα πιο απίθανα μέρη για να βρω τα πιο απίθανα πράγματα -από οπλικά συστήματα μέχρι παλέτα χρωμάτων, από συνταγές μαγειρικής μέχρι εξαρτήματα υποβρυχίων κι από το πώς ντύνονταν το μεσαίωνα μέχρι πώς λένε οι Αυστραλοί τη γαρίδα. Κι έπειτα θα μπω στο γιουτούμπι και θα βάλω βιντεάκια με ψιψίνια γιατί πχ κάνω μπέιμπι-σίτινγκ στο βαφτιστήρι μου και μου ζήτησε να τα δει για να περάσει η ώρα του. Τέλος, αν μετά το μόχθο της μέρας μού περισσέψει χρόνος, μπορεί να κάνω και μια τσάρκα από τα μπλογκ που παρακολουθώ. Πού, λοιπόν, σ' όλο αυτό τον ορυμαγδό, βρίσκεται κάτι που μου αρέσει και "υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου αρέσει κι εκείνο που πιθανώς δεν γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχει"; Από καθόλου μέχρι, βαριά βαριά, ένα μικρό κλάσμα! Ε, αυτό το μικρό κλάσμα προτιμώ να το βρω μόνη μου, όχι να μου το υποδείξουν, γιατί όποτε ακολούθησα τις υποδείξεις (ειδικά στην αρχή που ήμουν και νιούμπης) τις περισσότερες φορές ήταν πατάτα και εντελώς άσχετο με αυτό που έψαχνα.



> Είναι σαν να συζητάμε για ταινίες και να σου λέω "α, αφού σού άρεσουν τα σπλάτερ μυστηρίου, δες οπωσδήποτε το Cube".



Όχι, όχι και πάλι όχι. _Δεν είναι το ίδιο_ με το να συζητώ μαζί σου, είτε δια ζώσης είτε μέσω ίντερνετ είτε με ταχυδρομικό περιστέρι, πχ για ταινίες και να μου προτείνεις μια ακόμη. Με ένα υπαρκτό πρόσωπο είναι όχι απλώς απόλυτα θεμιτό αλλά και άκρως ευπρόσδεκτο.

Όλα αυτά τα λέω με κάποια υπερβολή, φυσικά, που ενδεχομένως φαίνεται αδικαιολόγητη σε ανθρώπους οι οποίοι γεννήθηκαν και μεγάλωσαν με το ίντερνετ. Επειδή όμως εγώ μεγάλωσα ανοίγοντας εγκυκλοπαίδειες και λεξικά από τα οποία δεν πεταγόταν κανα ξεράδι φωνάζοντας, _εδώ, καλέ, εδώ! Αυτό σ' αρέσει! _μου τη σπάει να υποθέτει μια μηχανή που λειτουργεί βάσει στατιστικής τι γουστάρω και τι όχι. Σαφές; Όσο κι αν κατανοώ ότι πρέπει να πουλήσει για να έχω εγώ την πολυτέλεια να βρίσκω αυτό που θέλω με ένα κλικ. (Συνήθως...)

Α, και τι κόλπο είναι αυτό τώρα τελευταία, να πληκτρολογείς μια λέξη για γκούγκλισμα και να σου φοράει αμέτι μουχαμέτι καπέλο αυτή που _νομίζει_ πως *οφείλεις *να θέλεις; Θα ξαναβρίσω...


----------



## bernardina (Aug 19, 2012)

Αμάν! Μέχρι να ρελιάσω το σεντονάκι μου μπήκε και ο Δύτης και πέσαν τα μαλλάκια μου μ' αυτά που διάβασα.
Μη σκιάζεσαι, φιλάράκο, εδώ είμαστε εμείς... :angry:

Το τραγελαφικό είναι ότι προχτές μπήκα εδώ* και ποστάρισα στου Σαραντ το μεζεδάκι με το _εν' ολίγης,_ αποφεύγοντας να αναφέρω πού το ψάρεψα, αφενός για να μην εκθέσω το ιστολόγιό του σε κινδύνους, αφετέρου γιατί δεν ήθελα να μου ανάψουν πάλι τα λαμπάκια ξαναδιαβάζοντας τη σκατοπροκήρυξη των ζωντόβολων. Για δες που κλείνω κλειδώνω κι ο κλέφτης μέσα βρίσκεται γμτ... 
*δεν λινκάρω. Όποιος θέλει ας πληκτρολογήσει ανάληψη ευθύνης για τον εμπρησμό εταιρείας και θα καταλάβει.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2012)

Το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα θέλαμε, Μαρίνο, είναι να γίνει η υπογραφή σου «Με βρίσκετε εδώ και εδώ (φέρτε και τσιγάρα)».
:)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα θέλαμε, Μαρίνο, είναι να γίνει η υπογραφή σου «Με βρίσκετε εδώ και εδώ (φέρτε και τσιγάρα)».
> :)



Α, γιαυτό δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Έχω να καπνίσω σαρανταεννέα μέρες! And counting... :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 19, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Α, γιαυτό δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Έχω να καπνίσω σαρανταεννέα μέρες! And counting... :)



Way to go, Diver!


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> όχι, κύριε 'σαγγελέα, το ξέρουμε το παιδί, καλό είναι, δεν κάνει τέτοια πράματα, μόνο βάζελος να μην ήτανε!


Εδώ όμως πρέπει να κάνω μια μικρή διόρθωση, χανούμι είναι ο υποφαινόμενος. Θα λείψω για μια μπίρα, το γράφω να μην ανησυχείτε! :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Στο επόμενο μπλογκ το ψευδώνυμο θα είναι Καταρίνα Μπλουμ. 

Πίσω στα φεϊσμπουκικά, εγώ ήμουνα σε λίστες και γκρούπ κλπ από το '95 (και άργησα), και πιστεύω ότι έκανα και εγώ τότε ανοησίες και έδινα πάρα πολλές προσωπικές πληροφορίες και μοιραζόμουν σκέψεις παρεξηγήσιμες, με το όνομά μου φαρδύ- πλατύ, από λογαριασμό που εύκολα έβρισκε κανείς κλπ κλπ. Ε, μου βγήκε ξινό δυο- τρεις φορές και έμαθα το μάθημά μου (το κύριο μάθημα πάντως ήταν ότι κυκλοφορούν πολλοί ψυχοπαθείς ανάμεσά μας, και η ανωνυμία του ιντερνέτ τους βολεύει πάρα πολύ). 
Κάποιος που είναι τώρα είκοσι χρονών πιθανόν να μην έχει καταλάβει πόσοι μπορεί να τον διαβάζουν. Θα μάθει. Ο μπλόγκερ- εγκληματίας είναι σαν αυτούς που διαβάζουμε που πάνε να ληστέψουν τράπεζα και το ανακοινώνουν στο τουίτερ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 20, 2012)

Βρε Μπερναντίνα, για σένα μπορεί να μην δουλεύει, όμως για τον μέσο χρήστη Ίντερνετ δουλεύει εξαιρετικά καλά το σκηνικό με τις προτάσεις. Ειδικά στο youtube είναι ένα από τα κύρια χρηστικά σημεία του, που το έκαναν δημοφιλή. Και γενικά δουλεύει καλά για τον μέσο χρήστη. Για σένα μπορεί να μην δουλεύει και καθόλου, αλλά ο ιστός δεν είναι custom-made.



bernardina said:


> Α, και τι κόλπο είναι αυτό τώρα τελευταία, να πληκτρολογείς μια λέξη για γκούγκλισμα και να σου φοράει αμέτι μουχαμέτι καπέλο αυτή που _νομίζει_ πως *οφείλεις *να θέλεις; Θα ξαναβρίσω...



Αυτό μπορείς να το απενεργοποιήσεις (υποθέτω εννοείς το autocomplete του Google instant). Μπορείς να πας στις ρυθμίσεις του Google (τέρμα δεξιά, κάτω από το sign in, στο κουμπί με το γρανάζι) και από τα settings να επιλέξεις το "never show instant results" του "Google instant predictions".

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό το ίδιο το κάνει σε εξοργιστικό βαθμό και με άκρως εκνευριστικό τρόπο και το ΛΚΝ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό το ίδιο το κάνει σε εξοργιστικό βαθμό και με άκρως εκνευριστικό τρόπο και το ΛΚΝ.


Συν(εν)αριθμούμαι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Βρε Μπερναντίνα, για σένα μπορεί να μην δουλεύει, όμως για τον μέσο χρήστη Ίντερνετ δουλεύει εξαιρετικά καλά το σκηνικό με τις προτάσεις. Ειδικά στο youtube είναι ένα από τα κύρια χρηστικά σημεία του, που το έκαναν δημοφιλή. Και γενικά δουλεύει καλά για τον μέσο χρήστη. Για σένα μπορεί να μην δουλεύει και καθόλου, αλλά ο ιστός δεν είναι custom-made.


Είμαι βέβαιος ότι έχεις αντιληφθεί ότι εδώ φιλοξενούμε πολλούς που απεχθάνονται να γίνονται κοπάδι. (Πώς είπες; Ότι ένας απ' αυτούς είσαι κι εσύ; Μμμ, λες και δεν το είχαμε καταλάβει...) Αν δεν βάλουν εδώ τις φωνές για τα δικαιώματα αλλά και τις παράλογες απαιτήσεις των μειοψηφιών, πού θα τις βάλουν;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 20, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως σαν καλό κοπάδι, χρησιμοποιώ τέτοιες προτάσεις σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Πολλές φορές βλέπω τι άλλο αγόρασαν στο Amazon αυτοί που αγόρσαν το Χ και πολλές φορές ανακάλυψα πράγματα που μ' άρεσαν. Άλλες φορές η σύνδεση είναι λίγο άστοχη ή τυχαίνει να τα θεωρώ ποιοτικά κατώτερα, αλλά εν πολλοίς σε μένα δουλεύει. Βέβαια το κριτήριο δεν είμαι εγώ, είναι ο μέσος χρήστης.

Εμένα δεν με απασχολεί να γίνομαι κοπάδι. Αν κάτι που μου αρέσει ή με βολεύει το κάνουν πολλοί ή όλοι, δεν με απασχολεί. Εξίσου δεν με απασχολεί αν είμαι ο μοναδικός άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη που το κάνει. Ούτε με ενδιαφέρει αν θα με χαρακτηρίσουν μάζα. Προσωπικά βρίσκω ότι το αντίθετο είναι ψυχαναγκασμός, αλλά ο καθένας με τα γούστα του και τα πιστεύω του.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Α, και τι κόλπο είναι αυτό τώρα τελευταία, να πληκτρολογείς μια λέξη για γκούγκλισμα και να σου φοράει αμέτι μουχαμέτι καπέλο αυτή που _νομίζει_ πως *οφείλεις *να θέλεις; Θα ξαναβρίσω...


Ή σου λέει «μπα, δε γράφεται έτσι, _*ΕΤΣΙ*_ γράφεται!» Έψαχνα προχτές το «κοινοί μέτοχοι», σε εισαγωγικά παρακαλώ, και ο γκούγκλης εκεί, όόόχι, «κοινή μετοχή» ήθελες να γράψεις, κοπελιά!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 20, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ή σου λέει «μπα, δε γράφεται έτσι, _*ΕΤΣΙ*_ γράφεται!» Έψαχνα προχτές το «κοινοί μέτοχοι», σε εισαγωγικά παρακαλώ, και ο γκούγκλης εκεί, όόόχι, «κοινή μετοχή» ήθελες να γράψεις, κοπελιά!



Οκ, αυτό δεν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις, δεν ξέρεις όμως πόσο κόσμο βολεύει. Ακόμα κι εσένα βολεύει και δεν το έχεις καταλάβει. Δεν σου έχει τύχει ποτέ να πληκτρολογήσεις κάτι λάθος ή να ψάχνεις την συχνότητα ενός λάθους ή για να δεις αν κάτι για το οποίο δεν είσαι σίγουρη είναι σωστό;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2012)

Μπα - μόνο μία φορά μου έχει διορθώσει ορθογραφία και μου ήταν χρήσιμο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Όπως είπε κι ο Ελληγενής, στο γιουτούμπιον το δεχόμαστε να κοιτάζουμε τα related. 
Δε λέμε όμως και το σημαντικότερο, στο Αμαζον κλπ πόσοι διαβάζουμε τις κριτικές άλλως αναγνωστών; Και πόσες φορές οι κριτικές μας έχουν επηρεάσει; Όλοι θα πουν όχι γιατί κανένας δεν παραδέχεται ότι είναι μέρος του κοπαδιού, αλλά εγώ θα πω ναι, μια- δυο φορές αγόρασα βιβλία γιατί έλεγαν οι κριτικοί ότι το Χ βιβλίο είναι το απόλυτο βιβλίο για το θέμα σας, η Βίβλος των ραντάρ π.χ.. Και είχαν δίκιο. Στα λογοτεχνικά εμπιστεύομαι κυρίως τον εαυτό μου μόνο, αλλά στα άλλα συχνά έχουν δίκιο οι χρήστες. Ομοίως στις κριτικές ηλεκτρικών συσκευών π.χ. τα μειονεκτήματα που επισημαίνουν οι χρήστες είναι πάντα τα πραγματικά μειονεκτήματα. Ή όταν ένας πωλητής του ιμπέη έχει πάρει άσχημες κριτικές δεν υποψιάζεσαι ότι μπορεί να είναι κανένας απατεώνας; 
Κανένας δεν μας υποχρεώνει να ακολουθήσουμε τη συμβουλή κανενός, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει επίσης ότι κάτι που το έκαναν πολλοί είναι οπωσδήποτε λάθος. Αντιθέτως, ο κόσμος είναι φτιαγμένος για τους πολλούς, όπως διαπιστώνω καθημερινά σαν αριστερόχειρη (και αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι είναι κακοί οι πολλοί).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 20, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με την SBE, κι εγώ συμβουλεύομαι κριτικές αναγνωστών, κυρίως σε πράγματα που έχουν αντικειμενικά χαρακτηριστικά. Από κριτικούς λογοτεχνίας την έχω πατήσει πολλάκις. Π.χ. ο Άτλας του Ουρανού, για τον οποίο διάβασα τα μύρια όσα, δεν μ' άρεσε καθόλου. Εξίσου την έχω πατήσει και με ταινίες, αλλά εκεί εμπιστεύουμαι πολλοί περισσότερο τους κριτικούς κινηματογράφους από το κοινό.


----------

